# Tile Emergency



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*this does not sound write..*

so you have to widen it..and cut away some tile...? if it's already set.. bust it out... and cut a new tile to size.. install... that's the best I can do with the information you gave us..I am utterly confused ...:blink: hope all works out.. 

B.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Don't you need to pull the cbd and cut the framing back,too? 

Also, put a wet sponge lightly on the blade while making the cut. Don't over due the water for obvious reasons. You might need to polish the edge a bit after the cut.


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Not so easy*

OK guys thanks for all of the responses, I posted the original and had to fly out the door to a holiday gig for the kids.

So what I have is a niche that was built for a tv, the wall tiles have been cut and a bullnose on the inside lapping over the wall tile. The error was discovered when the bullnose was being applied so that was pulled off and much of that will be saved.

Thanks again for the quick responses and I'm no expert but for those that suggested popping them off and redoing them...I don't think that will work.

For the tile guys that respond, these are 24 x 24 porcelain tile set with laticrete 255. The wall is 10' wide 14' tall. I need to make any cuts before noon when the carpet arrives. If I call that off I cannot guarantee that they can install before xmas. 

Oh yeah that will go over well.

I've included a pic of the before no other pics yet.

Thanks to any night owls that respond.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Well my friend, you better have a VERY steady hand to cut that much tile with a grinder and make it straight!

Yes, grinder with a diamond blade. You could use the damp sponge to keep the tile & blade cool and the dust to a minimum. Before you cut, use some tape and mark your line on that. It will be easy to follow. Cut slowly. Maybe have a helper hold a vacuum nearby too. 

Not sure about your availability of tools but a saw like this would help tremendously:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Not sure about your availability of tools but a saw like this would help tremendously:


Honestly, I have a stoopid cheap version of that, and I'd sooner trust my hand with an angle grinder. Maybe if I wrote "Felker" on it with a Sharpie it would work better. :jester:

But unless I misunderstand, the bullnose will cover the cut edge? In that case it wouldn't be all that critical.


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks Angus,

I was thinking along the same lines. Unfortunately there is no vendor nearby that sells anything of that quality so I picked up a Ryobi of the same design as much as it pained me to buy one and to buy it at the orange store.

The tile has a linen texture which may work in my favor, I feel bad about the mistake which was my error while having too much work at the moment. The pro tile guy that has been helping me has really bailed me out and he thinks he can cut them with a grinder but that it will make a mess even with a vacuum. I need to take a half inch off either side so I think I have enough space to make a practice cut.

I have plywood in the niche so I can screw into it and make some type of sled or jig and McGyver something and hopefully not McGruber something.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

jhammer7 said:


> and hopefully not McGruber something.








Sorry, couldn't help it


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

After all the cussin, then cryin, earlier, comedy is the best remedy:thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> Honestly, I have a stoopid cheap version of that, and I'd sooner trust my hand with an angle grinder. Maybe if I wrote "Felker" on it with a Sharpie it would work better. :jester:
> 
> But unless I misunderstand, the bullnose will cover the cut edge? In that case it wouldn't be all that critical.


Um, I paid $40 for that saw. 

I think that cut does need to be straight. Looking head on, this is (what I assume) you'll be seeing.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Um, I paid $40 for that saw.
> 
> I think that cut does need to be straight. Looking head on, this is (what I assume) you'll be seeing.


Um, I think I paid more than that. :laughing:

Okay, if that's the way it goes, I agree you'd need a very straight line. But I still maintain that it can be done with an angle grinder. I surprised myself last month with how good a job it did cutting slate flooring back for a pair of replacement sliding glass doors that were ~2" deeper than the originals.

But admittedly, you need a VERY steady hand. Which is why I was so surprised that my effort came out so well. :laughing:


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

Found another pic,

Yes, Angus, that's the existing condition!

I'm certain I can screw a straight edge inside the niche to run that wet saw and I bought a larger pump to attach to it. I'm starting to believe I might be able to do this and be out just a few hundred in labor only and a new tool to justify. 

Were going to try and pick up a better blade in the morning and use poly, tape, and some bins to contain the water.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

No doubt it can be done! 

I'm admittedly not the steadiest hand when it comes to cutting. Me, a circ saw and 8' to cut is _not _a pretty sight. :laughing:

I'm just forewarning. An 1/8" deviation when cutting across the top (or bottom) of that TV niche and it _will _be noticeable. 

Seems it went up a bit in price since 2008:
http://www.felkertilesaws.com/shop/display.php?RecordID=1190262108


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks to all, I'm going to hit it, otherwise I will need way too much coffee to have a straight hand at anything!


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Well my friend, you better have a VERY steady hand to cut that much tile with a grinder and make it straight!
> 
> Yes, grinder with a diamond blade. You could use the damp sponge to keep the tile & blade cool and the dust to a minimum. Before you cut, use some tape and mark your line on that. It will be easy to follow. Cut slowly. Maybe have a helper hold a vacuum nearby too.
> 
> Not sure about your availability of tools but a saw like this would help tremendously:


This is the tool you want for that job you are talking about. I had to do this same thing on a job & there is no way you can cut a straight line with an angle grinder. You can use a level to make your mark lines & cut it straight with this tool. It will be a messy job but will work................ you can rent one at a tool rental place..........


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Get a bunch of double face tape and tape a straight edge to the face of the tile---Much like the way you would trim a door bottom.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Get a TV that will fit. :laughing:


----------



## mwtradetool (Sep 24, 2010)

Soooo....How did it go????????


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Update*

:clap::clap::thumbup::thumbup:!!!

First things first, We were able to call off the carpet installation scheduled for noon. First victory, Enables more time. 

My thirty year tile pro does what all pros do, he makes it look easy.

We work in other areas all day so me can get as much done and cleaned out as possible, three carpenters, one painter, one electrician, three plumbers in the other room, one of them working on the gas fireplace. One tile guy.

4:45 every one but me and tile guy goes home. We set up plank, new diamond grinder blade, double halogen and all lights on, open windows close doors, and after marking with a fine sharpie, we let er rip with me manning two vacuum hoses. 

50 minutes later we have the right size niche.:thumbsup: 

Still have about a half hour of clean up around the edges, but looking good. So no significant delay and only out about a days labor.

I will definitely post some pics when it's done.

J


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

There's ALWAYS a way. Glad it worked out. ..I take it they didn't go for the smaller TV route?


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

*some pic*

Here's a few pics now that were closing in on it.

Light soffit board being installed and just after second grout wash.

Carpet in on Monday, will tile inside niche once we know how tv fits.

A few touch ups and should be done Tues.


----------

